# California scents...



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just got a few of the above in at work, what are people's favourite smell as I want to put one in my car but can't pick one..

kev


----------



## James.Asbri (Sep 7, 2010)

Cherry without question


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've had 

- Cherry (Very strong, slightly marzipan, very nice, long lasting).
- Fresh Linen (Smells fresh and clean, not overpowering, lasts ok)
- Vanilla (Very weak, woukd not buy again)
- Mojave Mango (Didnt like it at first, but it grew on me, very fruity)

Just ordered Napa Grape, Golden State Delight, Laguna Breeze, Hawaiian Gardens after hearing good things about those flavours.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys, decided on laguna breeze in the end, will see how well it lasts


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Cherry always.


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)

Cherry!

Tried the grape - smelt like puke
Newport New car isn't the best smell either!


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Golden State Delight

Best smell ever.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Normg002 said:


> Vanilla (Very weak, woukd not buy again)


Was the first and at the moment last one I will buy, total waste of money


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I only buy the Xtreme ones from Halfrauds now, they are gel instead of pads and last much longer.
Volcanic Cherry is my favourite, very strong and lasts for months.


----------



## +MJ+ (Apr 16, 2011)

Desert yasmin is my favourite of the 4 i've tried. Lemon's abit weak, fresh linens not bad. I'm not too keen on the cherry TBH. Too over powering and smells like a teenage girl / sweet shop. Delete as appropriate.


----------



## Golf07 (Sep 20, 2010)

Laguna breeze is good - I have that one in my car and usually lasts 2 to 3 months. 

Newport New Car - not that good

Cherry - very strong. Seems to last for ever, decent smell can sometimes be a little over powering if the car is hot.


----------



## todd100 (Dec 20, 2010)

cherry is the best and the bubblegum  dont get citrus its rank


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Citrus is the best!!!


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

todd100 said:


> cherry is the best and the bubblegum  dont get citrus its rank


How How How  I love that stuff!


----------



## todd100 (Dec 20, 2010)

it smells funny not like lemons and limes etc


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Just bought 2 of these for the first time. Cherry in my other halfs car, which smells like cherry bakewells. YUM! 

Got the tropical one in my cars. Smells ok, not too strong.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

have you put one in the RS Ben? least it'll smell nice sitting in the garage


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ive tried loads of these now.

just tried the avalon apple cider one in my aunts car today, very nice, smells kind of cinnamony as well.

Laguna breeze - nice smell, long lasting
Newport New Car - awful, not at all like a new car smell
Coronado cherry - not unpleasant, but not for me, almost marzipan smell at times.
gardenia del mar - kind of flowerry, but in a nice way, lasted well too
fresh linen - exactly like fresh linen/fabric softener, too overpowering in the heat, tossed it after a few days.
Shasta Strawberry - smells like mcdonalds strawberry milkshakes, very nice, but had to give it away as it made me hungry :lol:
golden state delight - my favourite of them all, a bubblegummy kind of smell, smell nice everytime you get into the car, but then you dont smell it too much (the way i like it), also lasts well, gets my vote anyway.

im sure ive tried other scents as well but cant remember them offhand :thumb:


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

They do sell them in Halfords ideal for popping in to see which one takes ya fancy as they come with a scratch and sniff patch - then order on ebay.


----------



## jayin (Mar 24, 2011)

I've only ever tried Laguna Breeze which I bought from Halfrauds on impulse and I was impressed!


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

Cherry is great, had a couple of those, probably still my favourite to this day.

Citrus also smells nice and lasts for ages, it's what I've got in the car at the moment. Someone getting in the car once said "It smells like a Citrus garden in here!"


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Cherry!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i got two of these,a strawberry one (awful) and a coconut one (lovely) BUT,the coconut one you cant smell at all unless your nose is right on it  the strawberry on the other hand is full strength.i love the cherry one,so iw ill be going back to that i think.bloody shame as i love coconut.


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Cherry is good just pop the tin in the boot then its not too over powering. Defo lasts for ages!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

cangri said:


> Golden State Delight
> 
> Best smell ever.


Got this in the car atm, it's good but I prefer Shasta Strawberry smells like those strawberry lace sweets


----------



## sava001006 (Oct 5, 2009)

ive got lemon in atm i i quite like it, smells like lemon sherbets


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

We went to the FCS last sunday ans there was a guy selling these. After smelling quite a few (can't remember which ones) we found Squash Blossom to be the best! As it's only been in there 6 days i can't tell you how long it'll last.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Cherry is the best :thumb:

Trying to prise an adjustable lid out of them is a PITA though, seeing as they dont seem to email me back!

They sell them in my local Shell garage, so im going to buy a few just for the lids


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

How much do they sell them at the Shell garage?


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I've had the cherry, fresh linin and laguna breeze. Fresh linin is nice, but like them all very over powering in the sun.

My fav air freshener by far though is the blue magic trees, new car scent. Abit over powering to start with, but after a couple of days, it smells amazing!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Emz_197 said:


> How much do they sell them at the Shell garage?


Cheaper than what was at FCS, where they something like £4? My local Shell do them for about £2


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

Um I'm thinking of trying a new one too I had Vanilla & wouldn't recommend as it's really weak!


----------



## deno 1 (May 4, 2011)

cherry for me


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Cherry +1
I would recommend getting the vented lids as well as you can adjust them so the smell is not too overpowering, especially after the car has been in the sun for a while.
I have found that the tins fit nicely in a spare cupholder inbetween the seats in my Fiesta.


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Cherry, it's amazing.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

How do these stack up against the 3D Jelly Beans from Asda/Halfords and the alike. 

The Jelly Beans normally last around 4 weeks and are quite nice but I'd like to try something different.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

hotwaxxx said:


> How do these stack up against the 3D Jelly Beans from Asda/Halfords and the alike.
> 
> The Jelly Beans normally last around 4 weeks and are quite nice but I'd like to try something different.


The California Scents ar far nicer smelling and longer lasting!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

graeme_t said:


> The California Scents ar far nicer smelling and longer lasting!


Right. I'm sold. Where do I sign?:thumb:


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

£3.50 in halfords with adjustable lid - cherry for my first can see it getting ddictive buying all these


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i have put mine in the wheel well :lol: fully open for now and its cherry where are most getting these from?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

just came across this :lol:

http://www.airfreshenerco.com/onlineshop/prod_1019352-lt-011-gt-Designer-Cool-Scents-Eternity.html


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

cherry or newport new car...Jasmin one is lovely but is totally crap in terms of strength and lasting.


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i have put mine in the wheel well :lol: fully open for now and its cherry where are most getting these from?


Ebay .


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Halfrauds for the xtreme Volcanic Cherry


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

the bubblegum one I love... and so do my mates when I pick them up!!!!

I've bought a few flavours so looking forward to getting through them... lemon, citrus, coconut etc - ebay £8 or so for 4 with lids


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> i have put mine in the wheel well :lol: fully open for now and its cherry where are most getting these from?


Ninja, I always get mine from that link you posted.

Go for the organic one. Last much longer! 4 for £10


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

The bubblegum is great but just tried a new car scent and its useless cant even smell it in the car.


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

silverblack said:


> The bubblegum is great but just tried a new car scent and its useless cant even smell it in the car.


Agreed, bubblegum is great. Compliments the smell of Poorboys natural look nicely too.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Just bought 4 of those designer ones can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just opened "laguna breeze". Horrible, smells like cheap toilet bleach. Won't be using it in my car. Think I'll try the napa grape next.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

I had 2x vanilla ones in mine one in each door pocket and they where rubbish.. smelt them for about 2 days.. just ordered some cherry ones see what they are like


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Cherry rocks mine is still going strong and its coming up for 2 months....trick is not to have the vent on the lid all the way open just have it open a couple of CM lasts really well!

I got my first batch from Cali Scents direct....but they stopped doing the 12 pack so I resorted to ebay and there is a great guy on there tha does packs of 12 and he is cheaper than cali scents direct they come out at £34.20 posted he comes out at £27.60!!!....if you want his shop PM me as I dont think I am allowed to post it here


----------



## ozzyboy (Jul 14, 2008)

yhe lemon one for me all the way.
i think its called la jola.
tried everything.this smells the best and lasts the longest.
didnt mind black ice in the magic tree didnt last that long though.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Pina Colada - very very nice


----------



## larnaca1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Put mine under the seat, but the smell was not strong enough. I have 2 poppy coral holders above on the headliners which I was thinking of throwing away, so thought I would stick the pads in their and it is really smelling nice. Much much better the the poppy coral lemon zest (crap)

Awesome:thumb:


----------



## flawless1987 (May 3, 2011)

I'm gettin cherry!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Coronado Cherry for me every time! I don't even buy the other scents anymore. 

A little sprinkling of water, and turning the pads around inside the tin increases the longevity even further I find! I am a Scotsman after all...

Getting the smell off your hands afterwards is another story though!


----------



## farhanali89 (Oct 10, 2010)

Iv been using coronado cherry for ages and feel maybe im so used to the smell it just doesnt seem like it lasts very long any more. I switch between golden state delight (bubblegum) thats also very strong and lasts for a while. 

However sometimes its over kill, i remember having a bit of a fever a while back and not feeling great, got in the car and the scent was so strong i wasnt able to drive LOL.


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Coronado cherry is great and as other,s have said lasts for ages , the first one i took out of the car after 6 months and now lives in the kitchen and i still smell it and thats now getting on for a year 
Hawaiiian garden again very good , i have a couple others here which i am yet to try ,namely pina colada and new car


----------



## Car Air Freshener Shop (May 15, 2009)

Cinnamon Apple or Coconut for me!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Cherry, has to be the 476 of the scent world, lasts ages!!

Kev


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes (Apr 23, 2009)

Where is best place to put these in your car?

I took the pad outs and put them in my 'Poppy Coral' Case near the windscreen and they dried out within the week


----------



## Car Air Freshener Shop (May 15, 2009)

Under the seat or in a cup holder are the usual places. Try sticking it in the passenger footwell then stick the footwell blowers on! Works well for me. Especially when the weather's cold.

To bring it back to life, just chuck a splash of warm water on to the pad. Should sort it!

This blog post will help you with extending the life of your freshener:


----------

